# Same thing to me, you're the best of all my friends...



## wEi-wEi

hi!  can you please translate it in any kind of language but in english spelling if possible... hehe! thanks!!

"Same thing to me, you're the best of all my friends..."

thanks....


----------



## Lique

French: Tout de même à moi, tu es le meilleur de tous/toutes mes amis/amies.
English pronunciation: two duh mem ah mwah, two aie luh mayeur duh to/toot maize amee/ameeze.


----------



## Pivra

Thai
เราก็เช่นกัน เธอเป็นเพื่อนที่ดีที่สุดของเรา
or 
เธอก็เป็นเช่นเดียวกัน สำหรับ เรา เธอเป็นเพื่อนที่ดีที่สุดของเราเสมอ นะ 

Rao kor meaunkan (Rao kor chen deawkan), Ter pen peaun ti di tisud khong rao 

Ther kor penchendeawkan samrhab rao, ther pen peaun ti di tisud khong rao smerna

The first one is the literally translated one
the second one is how most ppl would say it, which says that
You are the same thing to me, you are my best of the greatest friends of me forever.


----------



## elroy

Lique said:
			
		

> French: Tout de même à moi, tu es le meilleur de tous/toutes mes amis/amies.
> English pronunciation: two duh mem ah mwah, two aie luh mayeur duh to/toot maize amee/ameeze.


 
"Ameeze" is incorrect - even if it's feminine.

Here's an Arabic translation:

*نفس الشيء بالنسبة لي، أنت أفضل أصدقائي/صديقاتي.*
_(Nafsu 'sh-shay'i bin-nisbati lii, anta/anti afDalu aSdiqaa'i/sadiqaati.)_

Blue - masculine
Green - feminine


----------



## cherine

Lique said:
			
		

> French: Tout de même à moi, tu es le meilleur de tous/toutes mes amis/amies.
> English pronunciation: two duh mem ah mwah, two aie luh mayeur duh to/toot maize amee/ameeze.


 
Je dirai plutôt (I'd rather say) :
Même chose pour moi, tu es le meilleur (la meilleure) de tous mes amis.
(la meilleure) is for a female friend.


----------



## betulina

My try in Catalan, although I would need a little more context for the first part of the sentence :

"Per mi també, ets el meu millor amic (male) / ets la meva millor amiga (female)".


----------



## Whodunit

My try in German:

*Gleiches trifft für mich zu, du bist einfach der allerbeste Freund, den ich habe.*

"the best of all my friends" doesn't seem to work in German. I tried to use "the best friend (of all) I have". 

By the way, do you want a transliteration in English alphabet for all languages?


----------



## nichec

In Chinese:
對我而言你一樣是我最好的朋友
As for the pronunciation.....I'm sorry I really have no idea how to spell them in English, maybe some other members can help


----------



## Lique

Corrections all sound good to me. My French isn't always the best.


----------



## wEi-wEi

thanks to all!   hehe! if someone can also give a japanese, korean, egyptian or any language that you can add please do so... thanks so much!!!


----------



## poul

In dansih it would be like this
Det samme glælder for mig, du er min allerbedste ven...


----------



## Roshini

Well, in Malay it would be..... Perkara sama bagi aku, engkaulah kawan yang paling baik. Have fun.


----------



## victoria luz

Italian:

Lo stesso vale per me. Sei il mio migliore amico/la mia migliore amica


----------



## Roshini

hello victoria. the translation is not for me. I'm just doing a favour for someone. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Elieri

And here goes in swedish:

*Samma här, du är min allra bästa vän.*


----------



## wEi-wEi

THANKSS!!! to all!!!
>> if someone can translate it in their language which is not here... please do so... THANKS!!!


----------



## Whodunit

wEi-wEi said:
			
		

> thanks to all!  hehe! if someone can also give a japanese, korean, egyptian or any language that you can add please do so... thanks so much!!!


 
In Egypt they speak Arabic. Elroy already gave you the Arabic translation, as you can see. 

Please be a bit more patient concerning the other Asian languages.


----------



## Whodunit

Whodunit said:
			
		

> *Gleiches trifft für mich zu, du bist einfach der allerbeste Freund, den ich habe.*
> 
> By the way, do you want a transliteration in English alphabet for all languages?


 
Okay, here's the transliteration - as well as possible:

_ay = like igh in sigh_
_h = the voiced equivalent to the y in yes. The sounds between h and u when pronouncing human a bit exaggerated._
_r = like the French r in soirée_
_ü = like the French u in une_
_k = the voiceless equivalent to the French r, like a cat's hissing_
_u = as in but_
_e = as in set_
_e = as in French thé_
_a = as in father_

*glay-his trift füa mih tsoo, doo bist ayn-fuk dea ulabeste froynd, den ih habe.*


----------



## macta123

In Hindi - Merey liye bhi, tum merey achey dost ho!
In Malayalm - Inikum, taan enDey nalla suhurt (or Kutukaran/Kutukari (masculin/feminin) ) aanu.


----------



## wEi-wEi

thnx! if some can add again please do so... thnx!


----------



## wEi-wEi

please add some more if... thankss!!!


----------



## firecracker

This is in modern greek:

Το ίδιο για μένα, είσαι ο καλύτερος από τους φίλους μου

To idio ya mena, ise o kaleeteros apo tous filoys moy...


----------



## LaDanseuse

I'm sorry !
Correction :

Norwegian:

Samme her, du er min aller beste venn!


----------



## badgrammar

My attempt in *Turkish*:  
Ben de, (sen) en güzel arkadaşimsin...

(I think the (sen) could be used to make it even more emphatic, but is not necessary.)

Edit:  I just noticed that in the original sentence, and what I wrote is really just "Me too, you're my best friend"

So here's a try at a more literal translation:

"Bana gibi, arkadaşlarim'dan sen en güzel arkadaşimsin."

Not sure about "Bana gibi" at all...


----------



## Chazzwozzer

badgrammar said:


> My attempt in *Turkish*:
> Ben de, (sen) en güzel arkadaşimsin...
> 
> Edit:  I just noticed that in the original sentence, and what I wrote is really just "Me too, you're my best friend"


If you say *"sen en güzel arkadaşımsın"* to me, I'd think I'm the most pretty of all your friends, so it's better to say* "iyi"* instead of *"güzel"* in this context. 



badgrammar said:


> (I think the (sen) could be used to make it even more emphatic, but is not necessary.)


Cerainly, but it's more common to hear such sentence without _sen_.



badgrammar said:


> So here's a try at a more literal translation:
> 
> "Bana gibi, arkadaşlarim'dan sen en güzel arkadaşimsin."


Only proper nouns are separated from some suffixes with apostrophe. e.g _Boğaziçi Üniversitesi'nde okuyorum, Türkiye'de yaşıyorum... _Easy as that. [Though, it's a disputed matter of Turkish these days, it's the most common and somehow natural way of spelling.]



badgrammar said:


> Not sure about "Bana gibi" at all...


 Good shot, but no, it doesn't work.

Well, about the translation, here how it goes:
*Benim için de öyle, en iyi arkadaşım sensin. *_(lit. Same for me, my best friend is you.)

_ Badgrammar's version absolutely works well too, but this one is just more common to hear.


----------



## mylasalle

In Tagalog,

"Pareho sa akin, ikaw ang pinaka-malapít sa lahat ng mga kaibigan ko."

But I just realized you already knew this Wei-wei


----------



## doman

Vietnamese:

Same thing to me, you're the best of all my friends...

*Với tôi cũng vậy, bạn là người bạn tốt nhất trong tất cả bạn bè của tôi.*

Voy toy koong vay, barn lar nger-y barn tote nnert chong tert ka barn bare coo-r toy


----------



## linguist786

macta123 said:


> In Hindi - Merey liye bhi, tum merey achey dost ho!


I disagree with the second part (after the comma). "_tum mere achey dost ho"_ just means "you are my good friend"

I would correct it by just adding "sab se":

Addressing a male:
मेरे लिए भी, तुम मेरे सब से अच्छे दोस्त हो
_[mere liye bhii, tum meresab se achChe dost ho]_

Addressing a female:
मेरे लिए भी, तुम मेरी सब से अच्छी दोस्त हो
_[mere liye bhii, tum mere sab se achChii dost ho]_

*Gujarati:*

Addressing a male:
મારી માટે પણ, તુ મારો બધા કરતા સારો મિત્ર છે
_[maari maate paN, tu maaro badhaa kartaa saaro mitr Che]_

Addressing a female:
મારી માટે પણ, તુ મારી બધા કરતા સારી મિત્ર છે
_[maari maate paN, tu maarii badhaa kartaa saarii mitr Che]_


----------



## coconutpalm

nichec said:


> In Chinese:
> 對我而言你一樣是我最好的朋友


The mainland has adopted the Roman pinyin, so I think it will be fairly enough.
dui4 wo3 er2 yan2, ni3 yi2 yang4 shi4 wo3 zui4 hao3 de peng2 you3.
The numbers signify tones.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

"Meni je svejedno, ti si najbolji /lja od svih mojih prijatelja...".


----------



## Thomas1

Polish:
_Dla mnie tak samo (Ty) też jesteś moim najlepszym przyjacielem._
dla mnyeah tak samoh ty tesh jestesh moim naylepshim pshiyatsielem
if you're talking to a woman:
_Dla mnie tak samo, (Ty) też jesteś moją najlepszą przyjaciółką._
dla mnyeah tak samoh ty tesh jestesh mojo(n) naylepsho(n) pshiyatsioowkon

the _on_ sound is enunciated like French _on_.

Tom


----------

